# Who's eaten their placenta?



## xsadiex

I'm thinking of eating it/getting it encapsulated as if the health benefits are true, I think that would be pretty cool and if not - it won't harm me?

Have any of you guys done it? Would love to hear experiences and if you felt the benefit!
Thanks x


----------



## hot tea

I will be having mine encapsulated. I have heard nothing but great things.


----------



## Samantha675

I am encapsulating as well.


----------



## sun

Do you mind sharing - what are the benefits of this?? :flower:


----------



## hot tea

The placenta is the most amazing organ our bodies create. It sustains and grows life inside the womb; nourishing, protecting and comforting our babies.
*
And when the placenta is born, its job isn't finished yet. Your placenta was created specifically for you so it becomes the perfect "medicine" to help heal you after pregnancy and childbirth.
*
The placenta is full of vitamins, minerals and enzymes as well as many beneficial hormones:
Gonadotrophin: the precursor to estrogen, progesterone and testosterone
Prolactin: main hormone to*produce milk
Oxytocin: helps with pain and bonding; produced during breastfeeding to facilitate bonding of mother and infant; helps shrink uterus back to normal size
Cortisone: combats stress and*boosts energy
Interferon: stimulates the immune system to protect against infections
Prostaglandins: anti-inflammatory
Hemoglobin: replenishes iron deficiency and anemia
Urokinase inhibiting factor and factor XIII: stops bleeding and encourages healing
Gammaglobulin: immune booster that helps protect against postpartum infections
Corticotropin-Releasing Hormone:*reduces stress*(postpartum women have a less than average amount of corticotropin-releasing hormone).
*
Some benefits of taking encapsulated placenta are:
increase in energy
assists the uterus in returning to normal size
increase in mental clarity
hormone stabilizer
may help in the prevention of PPD
increase in breastmilk
milk often comes in quicker
shorter postpartum bleed
can aid in better sleep


----------



## xsadiex

The benefits do sound amazing, it saddens/confuses me that many mainstream doctors say there is no proper proof so say it's a complete waste of time.

I think I'm going to go for it, whether it works or not I'd love to tell my self I tried, who would want to miss out on that list of benefits anyway! I get scared of post partum depression as I have had a little bit of depression on and off for quite a bit of my life, although not really for the past two years.


----------



## hellohefalump

My mum stir fried hers. Said it was the best thing she ever tasted.


----------



## xsadiex

hellohefalump said:


> My mum stir fried hers. Said it was the best thing she ever tasted.

hahah yum!
I can't wait to see what it tastes like.
Might cut off a slice and have placenta-steak and chips :lol: why not.


----------



## GD29

Eww, no lets put it in a pie :happydance: then feed it to unsuspecting relatives :devil: seriously though it doesn't sound bad in capsules, I'll ask someone when I'm expecting. Won't mention it to dear darling though it may make him ill :haha:


----------



## amjon

I'm thinking about encapsulating, but don't know if anyone offers it here. I will ask the MW when I go for my appointment on Thursday. Hopefully they know of someone. I wouldn't eat it not in a capsule and wouldn't do it myself.


----------



## madasa

I haven't but I plan to next time. I'd like to offer this to clients as well, if they want it. I could do with building up my biceps ;)


----------



## sam#3

I am going to have a placenta smoothie straight after birth then encapsulate it


----------



## xsadiex

I was thinking of having a smoothie too, I wonder how that would taste, surely it would taste weird however much fruit you put in, as long as it's not disgusting...


----------



## modo

I don't think I could outright eat it but I am def looking into encapsulating it.


----------



## Claire1

Sorry to sound naive but what does it mean when you say you will have it "encapsulated"?
The benefits sound great, and hats off to you for doing it. Not sure I could do it myself though :)


----------



## GD29

Probably that it gets put in capsules to swallow and digest so you don't have to think to much about it :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

i really want to get it encapsulated unfortunatly we dont' have the extra funds sitting around :(
I know the benefits ARE great. And especially given my chronic low milk supply issue the last time (due to IGT and stupid hospital routines :cry:), being anemic (had PICA), and post partum thyroiditis, i really think this would do me well! ....besides we are the only animals that DONT practise this...so you'd think we should :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

Claire1 said:


> Sorry to sound naive but what does it mean when you say you will have it "encapsulated"?
> The benefits sound great, and hats off to you for doing it. Not sure I could do it myself though :)

it means you put your placenta through a process to get it to fit into those tiny "plastic" capsules that some herbs/meds come in :D Then you just take some each day and dont have to stomach the thought of actually eating your placenta lol


----------



## Claire1

Guppy051708 said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to sound naive but what does it mean when you say you will have it "encapsulated"?
> The benefits sound great, and hats off to you for doing it. Not sure I could do it myself though :)
> 
> it means you put your placenta through a process to get it to fit into those tiny "plastic" capsules that some herbs/meds come in :D Then you just take some each day and dont have to stomach the thought of actually eating your placenta lolClick to expand...

Oh wow, I had no idea that was possible. I can understand why some people would do that. Must be costly though?


----------



## NaturalMomma

I encapsulated mine and will again for all future babies.


----------



## Guppy051708

Claire1 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to sound naive but what does it mean when you say you will have it "encapsulated"?
> The benefits sound great, and hats off to you for doing it. Not sure I could do it myself though :)
> 
> it means you put your placenta through a process to get it to fit into those tiny "plastic" capsules that some herbs/meds come in :D Then you just take some each day and dont have to stomach the thought of actually eating your placenta lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, I had no idea that was possible. I can understand why some people would do that. Must be costly though?Click to expand...

It depends on your area, how much you pay....and if you know how to do it yourself...if you hire someone its a couple hundred dollars, probably about $250-$350, but depends on the area.


----------



## Guppy051708

NaturalMomma said:


> I encapsulated mine and will again for all future babies.

did you do it yourself or did you hire someone? if you did it yourself do you have link to learn? is it tough? how much does it cost? Sorry soo many questions lol. 
...i heard you have to be very gentle with the placenta during birth (well after its birthed) because if you do anything to it, it can take alot of nutrients away, or something like that.


----------



## heaven

If you go under my threads, it is under the lotus birth(the one with 6 pages and from the natural birthing section) It is somewhere on page 4 ,I think . It should start with www.cafemom 

I tried to copy and paste the link, but it wouldn't do it.
Hope that helps. 
We are buying a dehydrator on Amazon for 60 and already have the capsules. We got ours from www.mountainroseherbs.com, and they are size 00.


----------



## tripletsOMG

I will be encapsulating because I have dealt with PPD in the past it is worth a shot in order to avoid medications that arent safe while breastfeeding. Have had 5 friends do it for PPD and milk production they swear it works.


----------



## jillypoop

Hey guys
Hope you can help, my OH wants to eat my placenta, and he's found loads of recipes online. How do you go about bringing it home from the hospital? I can't imagine our local NHS hospital just giving it to us in a freezer bag or anything lol but can't find any info online about it. We've got our 20wk scan next week, should I ask about it then?

x


----------



## hot tea

Yes, they will give it to you in a freezer bag, LOL! I would bring your own. It is a part of your body and absolutrly your right to take it home for whatever reason you have. Make sure the doctor and nurses delivering your baby know beforehand.


----------



## Jtiki

Here is a website with detailed instructions and photos on how to encapsulate yourself. https://www.cafemom.com/journals/read/1577334/Placenta_Encapsulation_Instructions_w_Pictures


----------



## kosh

does anyone know where you can get it encapsulated in the UK?


----------



## labydird

wow I am surprised at so many being rpo-eating placenta lol!

In my religion we bury the placenta soon after baby is born, as its seen as part of the baby.


----------



## kosh

labydird said:


> wow I am surprised at so many being rpo-eating placenta lol!
> 
> In my religion we bury the placenta soon after baby is born, as its seen as part of the baby.

just out of curiosity - what's your religion? 
:flower:


----------



## labydird

sorry I should have said, I'm a Muslim, so religion: Islam :)

The placenta is seen as part of the baby, ideally any part of the person which is removed should be buried. Even things like hair that is cut off/ nails cut off ideally should be put into the ground, I guess its a 'dust to dust' type of thing- although I guess nowadays putting hair/ nails in the bin is the same thing as the rubbish is usually buried en-masse in the dump anyway!

If the placenta is left at the hospital they will incinirate it, so over here tyhey will just hand it to you in a bucket or something if you request at the time and you can just bury it in the back garden or something (we had to bury it quite deep as we have foxes and place a large stone on top to prevent any naimals digging up the area!)


----------



## cranberry987

What dehydrator are people using? I cant really find any for cheap as we dont really do jerky in the UK so I guess its a specialist market. Ive seen a kit for hire for £85 but that seems expensive to me and they only ship it a week before your EDD.


----------



## madasa

Guppy051708 said:


> i really want to get it encapsulated unfortunatly we dont' have the extra funds sitting around :(
> I know the benefits ARE great. And especially given my chronic low milk supply issue the last time (due to IGT and stupid hospital routines :cry:), being anemic (had PICA), and post partum thyroiditis, i really think this would do me well! ....besides we are the only animals that DONT practise this...so you'd think we should :dohh:

At first, I don't think I will charge clients for it. Maybe just cover my expenses/mileage... If you want to encapsulate it, there's bound to be an affordable way of doing it.... hope you do manage to, let us know how it goes! :)


----------



## cranberry987

Planning on doing this DIY. Have some 00 capsules but not sure if I need the machine thingy to help fill them. Can i just scoop the dried bits up into the capsules?


----------



## modo

My doulas partner doe thi so I will def have mine encapsulated :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'd eat it if it wouldn't gross out my boyfriend so much! :haha: I'll get it encapsulated. That stir fry sounds great though!

It was either that for planting a tree with it...


----------



## bassdesire

We just got our capsules---so so so excited!!


----------



## Sovereign

So interesting. never heard of encapsulating it before x


----------



## Jtiki

I plan to do it myself. For those asking about dehydrators, I have a big fancy one because I dry lots of produce from the garden. But before I got it, I would use the oven on the lowest setting possible overnight. I use to that for beef jerky also, but when using meat I would steam it first to kill any bacteria.


----------



## goddess25

Wow i never knew that I could have it encapsulated. I couldn't stomach eating it after I saw it. I could not BF my first child as I had chronic low supply related to IGT and PCOS. This time I fed her ok until 6 weeks then I could not meet her needs.

Next time if there is one I would consider this.


----------



## mechanica

I am desperate to encapsulate mine but have no idea where to even start. Does anyone have a DIY tutorial? I have two placentas and it will cost a bomb to pay someone, and money is something I won't have much of with 2 new arrivals! I'm in the UK and would prefer to dry it out in the oven. Do you have to refrigerate it quickly after birth? I'm going to have to ask my mum to bring them home because they want me to stay in the hospital for a few days after delivering! 

I'm at massive risk of pnd as well as suffering from long standing mental health problems. I refuse to take meds during pregnancy/breastfeeding so this sounds right up my street. Can anyone help?


----------



## cranberry987

Google cafe mom placenta encapsulation. There's a guide/blog thingy there.


----------



## booflebump

mechanica said:


> I am desperate to encapsulate mine but have no idea where to even start. Does anyone have a DIY tutorial? I have two placentas and it will cost a bomb to pay someone, and money is something I won't have much of with 2 new arrivals! I'm in the UK and would prefer to dry it out in the oven. Do you have to refrigerate it quickly after birth? I'm going to have to ask my mum to bring them home because they want me to stay in the hospital for a few days after delivering!
> 
> I'm at massive risk of pnd as well as suffering from long standing mental health problems. I refuse to take meds during pregnancy/breastfeeding so this sounds right up my street. Can anyone help?

Amazing birth story and encapsulation guidelines here xxx


----------



## hot tea

I expect my placenta pills back today at four thirty!


----------



## SoyLatte

hot tea said:


> I expect my placenta pills back today at four thirty!

Oh let us know what they are like! :thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

Congrats hot tea! x


----------



## Mervs Mum

This is the best place to go for registered, certified placenta specialists in the UK. They handle everything for you https://www.placentanetwork.com/

Having encapsulated for a client I can tell you its a HUGE time consuming task and well worth the money they charge. It's a two day job minimum. I did it for my own learning because I thought I might become a specialist too. 

IPEN on the link above also hire out DIY kits with dehydrator etc so I'd say that's the most efficient and cost effective way to do it. Grinding takes HOURS.....and HOURS!! Definitely worth the investment in hiring the equipment :) 

Tinctures are a nice easy alternative to encapsulating. https://www.placentanetwork.com/remedies/Tincture.asp

And smoothies are easy and only taste of the fruit. I've done one for a client and she said it was fine to drink. Everyone who has them say they give you an instant lift :)


----------



## hot tea

It only took my encapsulation 24 hours. I have taken four thus far!my milk came in with a vengence hours after taking the first two.


----------



## Mervs Mum

hot tea said:


> It only took my encapsulation 24 hours. I have taken four thus far!my milk came in with a vengence hours after taking the first two.

Yes with the equipment it's much quick :) great news about the milk!! It's brilliant isn't it!


----------



## SoyLatte

I think I'm going to end up doing my own. The closest person to me is 4 hours away and charges $200. Seeing as the MW is out of pocket no way we can add expense as well.


----------



## mechanica

Me too, soy. Well, actually I'm going to end up being in the hospital for 3 days (regardless of a natural or c section birth) so my mum has agreed to encapsulate both of mine for me!! :happydance:

I've looked at both the links above (thanks ladies) and my biggest dilemma is whether I add any extra herbs etc and if I do, which ones? Can anyone point me on the direction of how I go about finding out what would be beneficial? 

Also, hot tea, can I ask how much you paid for your capsules and how many you got? I did notice the link above and was interested to find out how much getting both placentas would be but have been unable to get on the computer to email!! 

I'm so glad I found this thread!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

You can consume it all over the course of a few day in smoothies. Preprepare yur fruits and freeze in little bags. If you have 3/4 smoothies a day you'll soo n get through it and it's much easier than encapsulating. It's also fresh so you don't lose anything to the drying process.


----------



## hot tea

mechanica said:


> Me too, soy. Well, actually I'm going to end up being in the hospital for 3 days (regardless of a natural or c section birth) so my mum has agreed to encapsulate both of mine for me!! :happydance:
> 
> I've looked at both the links above (thanks ladies) and my biggest dilemma is whether I add any extra herbs etc and if I do, which ones? Can anyone point me on the direction of how I go about finding out what would be beneficial?
> 
> Also, hot tea, can I ask how much you paid for your capsules and how many you got? I did notice the link above and was interested to find out how much getting both placentas would be but have been unable to get on the computer to email!!
> 
> I'm so glad I found this thread!!

I got close to two hundred capsules, apparently my placenta was absolutely perfect with no calcifying (I think that's what she said???) bits, so all was available for encapsulatuon. The lady does it by donation. I paid 60 dollars (low funds - she offered to do it for free but I just couldn't) Another of her clients paid her over 200 dollars.


----------



## xsadiex

Mervs Mum said:


> You can consume it all over the course of a few day in smoothies. Preprepare yur fruits and freeze in little bags. If you have 3/4 smoothies a day you'll soo n get through it and it's much easier than encapsulating. It's also fresh so you don't lose anything to the drying process.

I'm thinking that I might do this - just to save effort and money. The freshness also sounds like a plus! I'll get my OH in the kitchen making smoothies after the birth haha. He said he also wants to try it :thumbup:


----------



## kali131

I'm totally get encapsulation done! 

My Mom had bad PPD with my brother and I and I can get bad PMS so I want to be fully prepared for PPD once my boy comes. I don't want to to take anti-depressants and I've heard so many wonderful things about encapsulation that I'm totally going to try it out. I have a doula in training who is going to do mine at a reduced cost


----------



## modo

What are the benefits of smoothies versus the capsules? Do the smoothies taste like meat :sick:


----------



## Mummyjohnson

Oooh err! I've never heard of this. At my DDs birth, midwife said all placentas are thrown away as standard procedure and they aren't allowed to do otherwise.


----------



## hot tea

Mummyjohnson said:


> Oooh err! I've never heard of this. At my DDs birth, midwife said all placentas are thrown away as standard procedure and they aren't allowed to do otherwise.

Your placenta is your property. If you want it, they cannot deny you a piece of your own body.


----------



## MrsStutler

I'm encapsulating mine! I finally found a doula in a town 3 1/2 hours away that will do it for me. She is charging me $160 for it, which I think is very reasonable. I figure there aren't any downsides really so why not do it. If out helps then great and if it doesn't, oh well. Although the animal thing isn't true, camels do not eat the placenta as well as some sea mammals.


----------



## Mervs Mum

modo said:


> What are the benefits of smoothies versus the capsules? Do the smoothies taste like meat :sick:


No they taste like fruit smoothies! You're only putting reletively small amounts in each one.


----------



## modo

My doula and I have discussed it and I will be having some as a smoothie after birth and the rest in capsule form. I feel really lucky that my doulas partner does it :)


----------

